# Round 1 Game 1: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Round 1 Game 1: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/18/09)*








*AT*








































































































*
Chicago Bulls at Boston Celtics | Saturday April 18, 2009 | 11:30PM CT | ESPN*


*
BELIEVE*

*BULLS IN 6*











































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QmDcvUaGUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj9Uvsb4XRA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQkag5JyXo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3OtKHGNotY
*

ARE YOU READY???*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We're coming for you
haha, good luck guys :cheers:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

In the words of Great Diddyamus

*LET'S GO! LOCK IN!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*KG could miss entire postseason*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4073024



> WALTHAM, Mass. -- Boston Celtics coach Doc Rivers says there is a strong possibility that Kevin Garnett will miss the whole postseason.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

^ I just saw the link in your sig, I'll go check it out 

Oh and as for those news? Bulls Lakers finals it is, huh? Damn.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

DNKO said:


> ^ I just saw the link in your sig, I'll go check it out


Thank you. 



DNKO said:


> Oh and as for those news? Bulls Lakers finals it is, huh? Damn.


Perhaps the chances for the Bulls are a little bit higher when Celtics playing without Garnett. It will be tough even without Garnett.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Like Neo, I believe.


I believe the Bulls are going to get their *** handed to them. They should have opted for Orlando. Oh well, the bright side is I don't have to pay P to the Wee 10M credits after all. 

Play ball!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Too bad Deng is still out. He's had a history of shutting down Pierce.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

I like this matchup

I'll take Rose over RR

Allen is better than Gordon but if Gordon gets hot its not as big a gap

Pierce is better than Salmons but I like the matchup. Salmons is the type of player that will make PP really work

I'll take T^2 slightly over Powe

Noah and Perkins are a wash and I would take Miller over both


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Merk said:


> I like this matchup
> 
> I'll take Rose over RR
> 
> ...


The backcourt dynamics should be interesting, and to be frank, we'll need to thoroughly demolish Rondo & Allen to have any chance here. Not impossible, but it'll be very very tough.

Rondo is such a thorn in the Bulls side. Hinrich has never been able to hang with (not quick enough), and Rose hasn't shown the defensive prowess yet. 

However, Hinrich has a history of playing great defense on Ray Allen. I think Hinrich's defensive style can give Allen a big headache, so I really hope Vinny opts to assign this defensive matchup early and often.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I believe in Rose.

(Meanwhile, have I jinxed the team by going from a red username to a green one right before this series starts? :uhoh


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's time to see Derrick Rose emerge as a true NBA star, or even without KG, it could be a tough time. 

As Mulder's poster would say: I WANT TO BELIEVE.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hard not to get excited about a little playoff basketball... sure beats counting the days until the draft lottery (though I have no complaints about last year).

I just want us to show up... be competitive... play defense... share the ball...

If we do those things it should be a fun series to watch, I can't wait.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

As part of the Bulls' "See Red" campaign, I will be writing in red throughout the Bulls playoff run. You're welcome to join me


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*On board!*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> As part of the Bulls' "See Red" campaign, I will be writing in red throughout the Bulls playoff run. You're welcome to join me


*HOW DO I WRITE IN RED?*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wynn said:


> *HOW DO I WRITE IN RED?*


Do whatever you just did


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the Bulls' style of offense. Easily the most interesting first round series in the post season. Looking forward to this.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*ARE YA'LL PUMPED UP YET??????*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> *ARE YA'LL PUMPED UP YET??????*


*Yes!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> *ARE YA'LL PUMPED UP YET??????*


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

(Or, Yes.)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm going to miss the game. I've had a long standing engagement for this day. I won't know the outcome until wa late tonight.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

narek said:


> I'm going to miss the game. I've had a long standing engagement for this day. I won't know the outcome until wa late tonight.



I wish you the best, *Karen!*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


>


*How the HELL is Jalen Rose an expert anything but JACKHOLE?!*


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*I LOVE THOSE EXPERT PICS


THEY ALWAYS GET TO PROVE HOW LAME AND SAD THOSE WRITER DUDES ARE AND HOW BASICALLY WRONG THEY ALWAYS ARE IN THEIR PREDICTIONS.*

*saves picture


*LET'S GO!*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*8 MORE MINUTES!! LETS GO BULLS!!!!!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls up 2-0!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Can you listen to Swirsky/Wennington on NBA.com Audio League Pass? I only can listen to the Bosten commentary. :wtf:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta finish inside, guys...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus picks up his 2nd foul - in comes Brad Miller for the Bulls.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Can you listen to Swirsky/Wennington on NBA.com Audio League Pass? I only can listen to the Bosten commentary. :wtf:


Now I can. :yes:


Bulls trailing 11-12.

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 19 Celtics 20 - 2:32 left in 1st


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It always seems to be Perkins & Rondo killing us these past 2 seasons. Perkins with his size and Rondo with his pesky speed & defense. 

Lo and behold, it's those 2 guys holding the Celtics together.

The other guy who hurts us is Leon Powe. Watch out for this guy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Salmons has been a non-factor so far. Let's hope he can step it up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

28-28 at the end of the 1st. We've gotta stop Rondo. Rose has been phenomenal, though.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Damn Derrick!! Whooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Game tied at 28 after 1st quarter.

Rose playing good with 9 pts and 4 ast
Noah 8 pts and already 7 reb

Go Bulls!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Salmons, where art thou?

Nice job by Rose in his first playoff game so far. Noah, too!

Pierce is quiet.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice steal by Tyrus leads to the one-man fast break. :yay:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Bulls 42 Celts 38.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls leading 42-38 with 5:18 left in 1st half.

I'm surprised that the Bulls playing this good so far. And I like it!

Go Bulls!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

It seems like bbf.com's red is not so red on screen.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What does "he submarined him" mean? Just heard this on radio?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*WHO KNOWS?

DERRICK ROSE!!!!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullsger said:


> What does "he submarined him" mean? Just heard this on radio?


Davis dove for the loose ball, which went right into Hinrich's legs as he was going for the ball, which knocked him over for the loose ball foul.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*YEAH WE'RE WINNING!!! LETS KEEP UP THIS PLAY!!! GO BULLS!!!!!*


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Derick Rose easily the darkhorse MVP of the season.*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

hahahaha nice job Ray Allen


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*I know I'm not the only one that can actually SMELL Bulls winnin it all this season.*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Salmons with a dunk!51-42!!!!!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Grr on the turnovers!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I thought we struggled a bit when Tyrus went out with two quick fouls and Tim Thomas played all of those minutes (bleh) ... Boston just doesn't have that extra edge with Garnett on the floor, so this may be doable... even without Garnett they're at least as good as we are, and we'll likely have to play our best basketball going forward... man is this fun.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, those kind of turnovers are ok...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

53-44 Bulls at the half!!!

Let's keep it up in the 2nd half, Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls leading at halftime 53-44

Go Bulls! 

Rose is really good 13 pts 7 ast. :jam2: 

Noah 10 pts 8 reb.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Miller with the hustle play! 53-44 at half!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice first half by the Bulls. they are not intimidated at all. Our speed and athleticism is bothering Boston


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job, Bulls! Hopefully by the time this series is over, the Celtics will be the ones going :fishing:.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol they stopped the clock at 1.2 seconds but we'll take it


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Paul Pierce bout to roll out on wheelchairs for the 2nd half*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Davis dove for the loose ball, which went right into Hinrich's legs as he was going for the ball, which knocked him over for the loose ball foul.



Thank you.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

If they were going to take Miller's layup at the end off for stopping the clock they should be giving Ben Gordon 3 free throws.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

How about we sweep Boston?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Derrick Rose. Can you believe this kid? Seriously, this kid is one serious talent. His performance is saying ... "Playoff? So? I don't take none of that BS"

ROSE TO THE TOP!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Damn..........Rose is shining in his playoff debut.

We're watching GOAT pint guard of all time in the making. Interesting.*


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Some ugly possessions to start the half for us... hopefully we rediscover our flow...

Garnett isn't on the bench right now... maybe he's putting on a uniform.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is playing well!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is on fire!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas and Noah are owning the bucket so to speak. Both guys are blocking shots right and left. Noah has two blocks TT has three.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

ROSE IS CRAZY!

and this might be the best PG battle I've seen in awhile. I mean at this stage with this type of atmosphere?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> Rose is playing well!


*Well? WELL?

WELL IS NOT THE WORD!!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Derrick Rose = mg:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derrick Rose = ****ing awesome.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rose leads the Bulls leading 67-62.

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

That Was F'in Clean Noah Block Ref!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Man am I nervous... and the home team is starting to get some calls...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bad call...this was all ball. Not a Noah foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

two straight bad calls. Noahs block was all ball.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This will be a really close game.

Go Bulls!

Bulls leading 67-65, 4;16 left in 3rd quarter


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We need a few buckets here to calm the crowd down and keep momentum in neutral (or better yet, on our side)... we're taking quick shots and not swinging the ball around like we were when we were playing well...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big basket by Tyrus


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rondo lobs it to nobody - Bulls ball after the timeout.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*I've never saw a player as fast as Rose. Ever.*


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

that Rondo play was bizarre... talk about expecting a call when you don't deserve one...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This is actually good when Rondo is thinking that he's the s**t. Earlier this season, the Celtics begin losing when Rondo tried to do too much. Maybe there's a way to use this to counter the Celtics.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah beats everyone down floor... Gordon doesn't see him... surprise surprise...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

End of 3rd.

Bulls 71 Celtics 72

Was this really goaltending?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

that ball tyrus knocked down was at the peak of its flight... but it was headed towards the backboard (too high) and they're always going to call a goaltend when the ball is that far along its path to the hoop...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Bulls! Kick Boston's ***!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

damn thomas! why!?

Rondo is going out of control. He seems to be so hyped when Rose is on the floor. But my guess is the Celtics is going to remind him to stay focus during this intermission.

Speaking of Rose... 24 pts 8-8FG 8 ast on his playoff debut?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*WHY VIRUS THOMAS WHYYYy??*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This Celtics team is in trouble if they keep playing like this.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

God bless Derrick Rose.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose needs to start getting those calls when he draws contact in the lane...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich on Pierce... got away with it that time...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta finish that, Ben!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This game may come down to the Ben Gordon/Ray Allen matchup... if either team can get their guy going it will make a big difference...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Freakin' Eddie House.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

gotta respect a guy like Eddie House... can hit a 3 after throwing up bricks all night and start trash talking like he's been shooting 100%...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What a close game! 

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Anybody still hate Noah? The guy does exactly what is asked of him and he delivers defensively.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Damn man... at this point I'm just happy to see us in the playoff and being a part of intense battles like this. This can only have positive impact to the development of our young players.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The guys we picked up at the deadline are shooting 30% right now...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Veteran savvy from Brad Miller. I'll take it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Miller sends it the other way immediately, though. Blech.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Miller should have known he couldn't get away with that push off after the ticky-tack call on Davis.


Pierce and Rose trade layups...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Damn call. No offensive foul from Miller.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Rose >>>> any professional basketball player at the moment*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Already 31 pts for Rose! And now additional FT.

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Derrick "The Greatest Miracle" Rose


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah hamming it up for the flagrant...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

but doesn't get it.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

No flagrant foul for Powe???


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm with Jon Barry... just a 'playoff' foul... as long as they call it both ways


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta hit these FTs, Joakim...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

If I could only have the chance to watch the game.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I think Rose was holding back on us this year....


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

bullsger said:


> If I could only have the chance to watch the game.


There has to be an internet feed going somewhere...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang - gotta hit that, Salmons!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> There has to be an internet feed going somewhere...


Haven't found one. Listening to Swirsky and Wennington.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

A Ben Gordon sighting!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Paul Pierce sure takes long strides


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Gordon for 3!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we have to find a hot hand somewhere...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

here we go Crunch time. Boston taking control


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Haven't found one. Listening to Swirsky and Wennington.


check your pm


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Too many easy buckets for the Celtics... if I'm Vinny I go to Tyrus here...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Can anyone on Gods green earth explain to me what the **** Gordon was doing on that fast break on D just now? Anyone?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Put Tyrus back in the game Vincento!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Miller has not been doing good things for us for a while now. Ugh.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

We need some defensive stops! 

Go Bulls!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we need stops down the stretch... and god forbid we get a foul call


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What kind of a shot was that by Gordon? A wild three attempt


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

c'mon Gordon... you're showing signs of getting hot... we need it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Miller has not been doing good things for us for a while now. Ugh.


He has missed some shots he normally hits. I agree.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> What kind of a shot was that by Gordon? A wild three attempt


normally I would complain, but Ben Gordon is the master of the 4 point play... and I think that was his goal...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

good foul by rose... hopefully we get a Big Baby Brick here from the line...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

there are certain guys like Paul Pierce... or Toni Kukoc to a lesser extent.. where it really doesn't look like they're going very fast but they manage to split double teams and create space for themselves by just having immaculate control of the basketball...


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*We can't win this with Brad Miller and these refs on the floor.*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Let's Go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up three!!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good basket from Gordon. Now gets additional FT. Makes it

Bulls 89 Celtics 88

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow, Tyrus.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus did travel on that play


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gordon for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big basket by Ben


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

another smart foul by Rose


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

though Rose does have 4 now


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Gordon getting hot? I hope so!

Go Bulls!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*GORDON = CLUTCH*


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich almost didn't have to help there... I think Noah had him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

down one... 37.4 on the clock.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

this is your time to shine Derrick Rose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

34 for Rose! Some rookie eh?:10:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

let's go... one stop at a time baby...


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*My heart can't cope with this.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Its ours to win


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rondo fouled Rose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 1 Rose 36 pts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need a stop!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Defense!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noah fouled Pierce. mg:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Over time! Wow. :champagne:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Refs.....................................god damned refs!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're going to OT - Rose and Gordon need to make it happen! Let's win it, Bulls!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*BALL DON'T LIE!!

THE BALL DOES NOT LIE!!!!!!!*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Remember our OT record? Not so Good... but let's give this one our bestest shot.

Damn! Noah, love your agressiveness and energy. But, be careful man!

I guess that's the problem with youth which we have to be patient with.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Grr...Audio League Pass is down...where can I listen to the game??? Please help!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Salmons hitting a big shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big shot by Salmons.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

bullsger said:


> *Grr...Audio League Pass is down...where can I listen to the game??? Please help!*


Try reset it, or something, it works for me :whiteflag:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Ray Allen is sucking today.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger said:


> *Grr...Audio League Pass is down...where can I listen to the game??? Please help!*


I can listening again. :champagne:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyrus again! Wow


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

DNKO said:


> Try reset it, or something, it works for me :whiteflag:


Thanks


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What a thrilling game.

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

bullsger said:


> *Grr...Audio League Pass is down...where can I listen to the game??? Please help!*


check my PM


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the Scott Skiles defense the Bulls have been looking for all season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont believe it Tyrus yet again


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*tyrus You're Insane!!!*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well Thomas couldn't hit that one.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Bulls! Bulls can win this one!

Bulls need defensive stop.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rose fouled out. Not good.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wow @ refs robbing us blind again.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3.7 seconds left. Boston ball


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah [email protected]!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sigh!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win!! Wooooo hoooooo


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls win!! Wooooo hoooooo


:champagne::champagne::champagne:
:10::10::10:
:bananallama::bananallama::bananallama:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*TIED JABBAR'S DEBUT RECORD.

ROSE > ANY PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE.

THANK YOU AND GOOD NIGHT.*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm happy! Thank you Derrick and Tyrus and Joakim!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*WTF! The Bull wins?!?! Who would have imagined?!

Go Bull!!!!*


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

wax on.......wax off!:10:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull will never lose another game.*


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*BULLS IN 6!! TOLD YOU GUYS!! WE THE BEST*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn! I believe you just might be correct this time!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

So, the Bulls waited this long, all the way to the playoffs, to bring back the JIB!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game. 

But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ray Allen sucking and the Celtics' .394 field goal percentage. The jib has returned.

Noah had a career game and a stupid foul.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

wow... we finally win an OT game. We've been waiting for one and it happen just at the right time.

There's really nothing else I can say but great job great effort by our players. Derrick Rose is one scary talent. Salmons should step up, he's been struggling lately.

Gotta give Rondo credits. He's phenomenal too tonight. 29 pts, 9 rebs, 7 ast, 2 stls, 1 blk. He really took Derrick's challenge to the heart. But, still, I don't see him stopping Derrick either. Rondo is an excellent defender but physically Derrick's has ways on him. Derrick's line tonight, 36 pts, 11 ast, 4 rebs, 1 stl. Not even MJs 63 points stole a win from Boston back in 86. Yet Derrick Rose have managed to steal one from the defending champ tonight. Viva Rose!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


Sure this is only one win. But a win is a win!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


Party pooper.

Go Bulls! :yay:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.



*I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime. 

Hopefully the Bull will play better next game!*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime.
> 
> Hopefully the Bull will play better next game!*


Tssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wynn said:


> *I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime.
> 
> Hopefully the Bull will play better next game!*


lol reps to you *Wynn*

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


True! And I will add we had off games by Hinrich, Miller, Salmons. 

We didnt hit our threes like we usually do. 18%


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

sorry Wynn

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wynn again


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Wynn said:


> *I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime.*


Touche!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


I agree with you. Not to take away from the great game our guys showed tonight. But I think this lost is more about Boston. Big Question mark whether Boston still have what it takes to defend their title.

I posted earlier in this thread that if Boston keeps playing like this they should kiss the title goodbye. There's no way they're competing with the Cavs and Magic playing like this.

But yeah, all I can hope is that our young guys learn the mistakes they made in this game and get their confidence up and running for the remainder of the series. Huge win for the young guys.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime.
> 
> Hopefully the Bull will play better next game!*


Rondo has had games like these before, Gordon got his average but common did anyone really expect Ray Allen to go 1 for 12?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *I think what you meant to say is that it took Rajon Rondo having a career game, and Gordon, Hinrich, Salmons, TimTom, and Miller all shooting like crap just to let the Celtic hang around so long and force overtime.
> 
> Hopefully the Bull will play better next game!*


Exactly what I was gonna say.

I am in absolute SHOCK. Tyrus hitting not one, not two, but THREE clutch jumpers in OT?!?! That right there is why Vinny made the right call playing this kid all year and letting him take that jumper. Confidence breeds confidence.

Noah was a beast, his athleticism was clearly bothering most of the Celtics in the paint. I'll let that foul on Paul Pierce slide...not just b/c Pierce missed the FT, but b/c Pierce had a dead-eye look at that shot and I think it was about to go in.

BEST BULLS GAME I'VE SEEN SINCE 1998...I KID YOU NOT, THIS TRUMPS ANYTHING WE DID TO MIAMI 2 YEARS AGO. We were supposed to beat that Miami team since we had the better record. We were severe underdogs today and to do this in OT on the road in a hectic stadium is out of this world.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rondo has had games like these before, Gordon got his average but common did anyone really expect Ray Allen to go 1 for 12?


Actually, yes...kinda. Not that I expected that bad of a performance, but Allen has a history of struggling against the Bulls (Hinrich in particular). Even his game against us earlier this year was a stinker. Allen is dangerous obvously, but he is not the guy we should be most worried about. Rajon Rondo, Paul Pierce, and Kendrick Perkins...those are the guys who've torched us in the past. For whatever reason we have matchup troubles with them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rondo has had games like these before, Gordon got his average but common did anyone really expect *Ray Allen to go 1 for 12?*


Not 1-12 but at the same time, he didnt get it going in the playoffs last year until conference finals and finals.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rondo has had games like these before, Gordon got his average but common did anyone really expect Ray Allen to go 1 for 12?


*I wasn't aware Rondo regularly had games like this... would appreciate if you would provide the dates and opponents. I looked through his whole NBA career and couldn't find more than a couple. That, to me, is the definition of career game.*

...or you can keep pissing on an awesome win.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Actually, yes...kinda. Not that I expected that bad of a performance, but Allen has a history of struggling against the Bulls (Hinrich in particular). Even his game against us earlier this year was a stinker. Allen is dangerous obvously, but he is not the guy we should be most worried about. Rajon Rondo, Paul Pierce, and Kendrick Perkins...those are the guys who've torched us in the past. For whatever reason we have matchup troubles with them.


I wasnt expecting Allen to drop 20 or 30 on us but COMMON HE SHOT 1-12! LOL. Even if he just made 3 of those shots the Celtics probably win this game.

I'm not taking anything away from how great the Bulls played but common lets not start planning the parade route after a win where pretty much a lot of things went the Bulls way.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I still think this game was about the Bulls showing that they could still play the defense they had two seasons ago...and the fact that they now have a "post presence" in Derrick Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *I wasn't aware Rondo regularly had games like this... would appreciate if you would provide the dates and opponents. I looked through his whole NBA career and couldn't find more than a couple. That, to me, is the definition of career game.*
> 
> ...or you can keep pissing on an awesome win.


I never said that Rondo "regularly" had games like these, I said that hes had similar games before, it dint surprise me that Rondo had a very good game today hes a pretty good player no?

31 on NJ
21 on Char
27 and 10 on Miami
26 and 10 on Chicago
19 15 rebounds 14ast on Dallas
24 on Sac
26 on NYC
25 on Utah

Just relax people.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That's about the coldest thing I've ever seen in my life. Derrick Rose is for ****in real.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

yodurk said:


> BEST BULLS GAME I'VE SEEN SINCE 1998...I KID YOU NOT, THIS TRUMPS ANYTHING WE DID TO MIAMI 2 YEARS AGO. We were supposed to beat that Miami team since we had the better record. We were severe underdogs today and to do this in OT on the road in a hectic stadium is out of this world.


*Right on!*


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I never said that Rondo "regularly" had games like these, I said that hes had similar games before, it dint surprise me that Rondo had a very good game today hes a pretty good player no?
> 
> 31 on NJ
> 21 on Char
> ...


Seriously dude, the Bulls just stole Game 1 on the road against the defending champs with our rookie PG scoring 36 pts and handing out 10 assists, and you feel the need to say "Calm down. Boston is still going to kick our asses." 

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I never said that Rondo "regularly" had games like these, I said that hes had similar games before, it dint surprise me that Rondo had a very good game today hes a pretty good player no?
> 
> 31 on NJ
> 21 on Char
> ...


*Which of these games is 29pts(12-21), 9rbs, 7ast(1to), 2stl, & 1blk? I don't see that game in your list... if this is not a career game, clearly there is at least ONE game better!*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Seriously dude, the Bulls just stole Game 1 on the road against the defending champs with our rookie PG scoring 36 pts and handing out 10 assists, and you feel the need to say "Calm down. Boston is still going to kick our asses."
> 
> What is wrong with you?


I guess he's just trying to make sure positive feedback loop don't happen.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bizkit- Why shouldn't we celebrate this huge victory? Sure the Celtics could come back and win this series, but we still won a game. Nobody will go ape**** if the Bulls lose this series as it's expected.

It's not often that we win these big games and not celebrating it is absurd.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *Which of these games is 29pts(12-21), 9rbs, 7ast(1to), 2stl, & 1blk? I don't see that game in your list... if this is not a career game, clearly there is at least ONE game better!*


Wouldn't you say that his 19 point 15 rebound 14 ast game was better?

Or last years 20 points 13 ast 2 stl 2 blk game in last years playoffs against Lebron and the Cavs?

Not disagreeing with you when you say that Rondo had a Great Game In fact maybe it was his second best game ever but wouldn't a career game consist of him having his best game ever? 

I'm just saying that's all.

Please dont take what I said as a negative, I have not said one negative thing about the way the Bulls played this game but I do feel like they caught lighting in a bottle in this game.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> I never said that Rondo "regularly" had games like these, I said that hes had similar games before, it dint surprise me that Rondo had a very good game today hes a pretty good player no?
> 
> 31 on NJ
> 21 on Char
> ...


what you "said" was the bulls were in for an *** waxing....now you're quantifying your "wrongness" with some lame stats by rondo.....never mind rose not being good defensively, as i stated in the other thread, he was able to overcome that, along with great games by noah, gordon, and a solid game by thomas (who changed the game with 3 jumpers late?)....

i suppose you'll just run alongside the bandwagon until it's proven to you how they AND VDN have developed; that's cool. the bulls need to earn your respect. that's fine.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Derrick and Ben are both reading this. Tyrus and Noah are stoned somewhere but they'll get the info.

And to spite you, they gonna steam roll over your Celtics, come Monday.

You've asked for it.*


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> what you "said" was the bulls were in for an *** waxing....now you're quantifying your "wrongness" with some lame stats by rondo.....never mind rose not being good defensively, as i stated in the other thread, he was able to overcome that, along with great games by noah, gordon, and a solid game by thomas (who changed the game with 3 jumpers late?)....
> 
> i suppose you'll just run alongside the bandwagon until it's proven to you how they AND VDN have developed; that's cool. the bulls need to earn your respect. that's fine.


The Bulls are still going to lose this series.

Your still on the VDN is a good coach trip? LOL


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> True! And I will add we had off games by Hinrich, Miller, Salmons.
> 
> We didnt hit our threes like we usually do. 18%


An excellent point...not even mentioning the absence of the guy in a silver suit with $11M in his pocket, who suppose to carry this team on his shoulder.

An outstanding win !!! 

Rose was brilliant ! 

Intoxicated Noah and Tyrus were great ! 

Injured Salmons did everything he can to contribute ! 

Benisimo did a great job by forcing Allen chasing him all over the court! 

Great team efforts ! 

I am confident we will entire set against Boston…similar what we did with Miami!

Go Bulls!


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> An excellent point...not even mentioning the absence of the guy in a silver suit with $11M in his pocket, who suppose to carry this team on his shoulder.


since it wasn't mentioned, i won't mention how little of that 11 mil is coming out of your pocket.....




> Your still on the VDN is a good coach trip? LOL


rif....i stated he's DEVELOPED.....care to illustrate how he hasn't?...the team played its best basketball down the stretch and just played their best game of the year.... or are you planning on bumping that "can we end the VDN experiment" thread.....:bump:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It was great coming home and finding out the Bulls one!!!! Woo hooo!

It wasn't great coming home and finding out one's dvr did not record the game even though one was pretty darn sure it was set correctly.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> It was great coming home and finding out the Bulls one!!!! Woo hooo!
> 
> It wasn't great coming home and finding out one's dvr did not record the game even though one was pretty darn sure it was set correctly.


Better than vice versa, that's for sure!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Relax guys, it took Rose tying Kareem Abdul Jabar's rookie record, Noah's career game, Tyrus Career shooting night, Kevin Garnets injury, Paul Pierce missing a free throw and Ray Allen sucking for the Bulls to barely win this game.
> 
> But on the Bright side Holy Crap Rose is awesome.


hey, don't piss on the campfire.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> rif....i stated he's DEVELOPED.....care to illustrate how he hasn't?...the team played its best basketball down the stretch and just played their best game of the year.... or are you planning on bumping that "can we end the VDN experiment" thread.....


The defense continues to be non existent and we went from Vinny actually running some basic grade school sets to just letting the offense run on auto pilot for the majority of games... yeah lets give him coach of the year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> hey, don't piss on the campfire.


I'm sorry let me be a bit more positive, this team > than the Jordan Bulls.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm sorry let me be a bit more positive, this team > than the Jordan Bulls.


If you're expecting a team anywhere near that, you can look somewhere else. You seem to hate the franchise so much, I wonder why you consider yourself a Bulls fan. C'mon man, this was our biggest game of the season, you could at least be proud of the team for the work they put in today.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> If you're expecting a team anywhere near that, you can look somewhere else. You seem to hate the franchise so much, I wonder why you consider yourself a Bulls fan. C'mon man, this was our biggest game of the season, you could at least be proud of the team for the work they put in today.


I dont hate this franchise, I just keep it real.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm sorry let me be a bit more positive, this team > than the Jordan Bulls.


*Jordan's Bull team never beat the Celtic in the playoffs. This team has done that for the first time. Just keepin' it real.

Go Bull!*


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*I'm moist and think I'll go and have some freaky sex*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*I know that Joakim is copping some heat for that play of Pierce and it was a risky play but it looked like all ball to me . The thing is however ..its about the impetuosity of youth . There is no way that call goes in his favour in a game like this against a player like Pierce in his own house and when Joakes is out on the perimeter getting after him. Love the ignorant belief however . And he did get him- just not the call - which could have cost us *


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wouldn't you say that his 19 point 15 rebound 14 ast game was better?
> 
> Or last years 20 points 13 ast 2 stl 2 blk game in last years playoffs against Lebron and the Cavs?


*So since Rondo had two better games over his 3 year career, this was not a career game. Yet it WAS a career game for Noah (he's scored 11 or more points 16 times this season, had 2 other games with 17 or more rebounds this season, and has blocked 3 or more shots 15 times this season) and WAS a career scoring game for Tyrus (He's scored 16 or more 18 other times this season).

Keep it real!
*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


>


Awesome!

Thanks, Spongy!

That was an amazing collection of shots he made. KG not being there helped a lot!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Wynn!* is putting in work in this thread. :clap:


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> The defense continues to be non existent


39% shooting for the C's; pierce....23 pts on 20+ shots....allen 1-12 for the game.....

let me make this really plain.....you don't know what the **** you're talking about.



> and we went from Vinny actually running some basic grade school sets to just letting the offense run on auto pilot for the majority of games... yeah lets give him coach of the year.



20 some odd team assists for the game....they're certainly running something.....too bad you wouldn't know what it is even if you could articulate what you're referring to by the "basic grade school set" BS you've been railing on since november.

is that "real" enough fo' yo' ass?

*Please don't look to avoid the filter* 
*

Edit: Apparently there is no filter for that word 
P to the Wee*


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I thought the game was 11:30 pm, so missed it this morning, then damn ESPN 2 is supposed to be showing it at 1am (that's what it says anyway) and instead it's the damn Rockets/Blazers game. So thanks for the clips Spongy....looks like that's all I get to see of the damn game. Great highlights out of Rose.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> *I know that Joakim is copping some heat for that play of Pierce and it was a risky play but it looked like all ball to me . The thing is however ..its about the impetuosity of youth . There is no way that call goes in his favour in a game like this against a player like Pierce in his own house and when Joakes is out on the perimeter getting after him. Love the ignorant belief however . And he did get him- just not the call - which could have cost us *



Not only that...let's also not discount the possibility that Pierce might have sank that shot. On the replay, Pierce freed himself up for a good look from 15 feet. I can't even count how many time he sinks that jumper. I'm happy Joakim at least made a play on the ball. Definitely was risky, and arguably a bad foul call, but not necessarily a bad decision by Joakim. Fortunately we got lucky on the FT miss and it bailed out was would've been a controversial foul call.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I thought the game was 11:30 pm, so missed it this morning, then damn ESPN 2 is supposed to be showing it at 1am (that's what it says anyway) and instead it's the damn Rockets/Blazers game. So thanks for the clips Spongy....looks like that's all I get to see of the damn game. Great highlights out of Rose.


11:30 PM? Really?


Anyways, they'll probably play an encore on comcast today furing the afternoon. Maybe.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont hate this franchise, I just keep it real.


Keeping it real has two sides to it.

First, there is the reality of where the Bulls are as a team. 

Are they world championship ready? Everyone agrees the answer is NO.

Second, there is the reality of where the Bulls are coming from and where they are going.

This year, the Bulls were 14-28 or so on the road, and it was worse since the trade. We saw a semblance of a road-capable team at Detroit, really for the first time. They were significantly better at home, but the lack of a defensive intensity made it almost impossible to translate that success to the road.

This year, Derrick Rose was the focal point of the team. But a number of people felt he is too passive, doesn't really have a star's mentality.

This year, Joakim and Tyrus were the weak links on this team. Even if they could put up good numbers now and then, they were simply too inconsistent and tended to disappear when you needed them. The addition of Miller has helped them, but Miller is not and should not be the starting center on this team. 

Keeping it real:

This game was a nice, solid data point indicating that the Bulls are on a sharp, positively sloped trajectory in their development as a team. And unlike with the Skiles' teams, where the trajectory was obtained by Skiles' ability to squeeze blood out of turnips, this team's trajectory is built far more on talent and skill (and player development). 

This victory is a great sign of positive things to come. Number one in my mind is the defensive effort at the end which indicates unity and a team mentality. 

But I agree that unity would not be possible without the electrifying and unifying presence of one Derrick Rose. It's something like what happened to the team when Ben Gordon became a revelation as a 4th quarter wonder his first year. But he crapped out in those playoffs. Whereas Rose....was something else . The team believes in Derrick now. And they have achieved something of an agreement about what their roles are in support of him, especially Joakim and also Tyrus. 

Keeping it real: 

it was a great win, and an indication of a better future for this team, and for us as fans who are STILL spoiled by Jordan. But if we are to trust Sam Smith, who has seen a lot, Rose is of a similar kind that can spoil us some more (just what we need, right?)


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

jimmy said:


> 11:30 PM? Really?
> 
> 
> Anyways, they'll probably play an encore on comcast today furing the afternoon. Maybe.


Yeah, the game thread here listed it as 11:30, and nba.com wouldn't load for me, so I couldn't check it there so just assumed 11:30 was right. And I saw on ESPN that there were 2 night games so I figured it was one of them...till yesterday afternoon when I saw this explode into 13 pages and I'm like wtf, why is this so busy, and then saw that the teams were listed instead of TBA on ESPN for the night games. Needless to say, I was pissed. And even more pissed when ESPN2 had the 1am game listed wrong. 

I'm officially so sick of watching the Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Blazers, Lakers, Cavs, Pistons etc play that I refuse to again unless they're playing the Bulls.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

What a circus shot by Rose!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Yeah, the game thread here listed it as 11:30, and nba.com wouldn't load for me, so I couldn't check it there so just assumed 11:30 was right. And I saw on ESPN that there were 2 night games so I figured it was one of them...till yesterday afternoon when I saw this explode into 13 pages and I'm like wtf, why is this so busy, and then saw that the teams were listed instead of TBA on ESPN for the night games. Needless to say, I was pissed. And even more pissed when ESPN2 had the 1am game listed wrong.
> 
> I'm officially so sick of watching the Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, Blazers, Lakers, Cavs, Pistons etc play that I refuse to again unless they're playing the Bulls.


So you thought it was more likely that the game in Boston started after midnight, eastern time?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Dornado said:


> So you thought it was more likely that the game in Boston started after midnight, eastern time?


ESPN wanted to give KG more time for his knees to heal up.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Dornado said:


> So you thought it was more likely that the game in Boston started after midnight, eastern time?


LOL, no I thought that was dumb, and didn't realize there were 4 games. Like I said, I couldn't look it up on nba.com since the site was down for me. So I just assumed it was right. w/e.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> 39% shooting for the C's; pierce....23 pts on 20+ shots....allen 1-12 for the game.....
> 
> let me make this really plain.....you don't know what the **** you're talking about.


LOL One game! 

They have consistently been a bottom 10 defense in the entire league and your saying I don't know what I'm talking about!

Yes lets chalk up Ray Allen missing tons of open jump shots to the great VDN defense.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> This game was a nice, solid data point indicating that the Bulls are on a sharp, positively sloped trajectory in their development as a team.


But is that trajectory pointing towards a championship or just mediocrity? 

This win doesn't tell me what the Bulls are going to do with Gordon.
This win doesn't tell me what the Bulls are going to do with Deng.



> unlike with the Skiles' teams, where the trajectory was obtained by Skiles' ability to squeeze blood out of turnips, this team's trajectory is built far more on talent and skill (and player development).


I think this is a bit unfair to say about Skiles, Statistically speaking Kirk, Gordon and Deng all had better seasons with Skiles than with VDN or Boylan. As for the development of Thomas and Noah I'm waiting until they put up a full season of improvement not just a month here and a month there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Statistically speaking Kirk, Gordon and Deng all had better seasons with Skiles than with VDN or Boylan.


Kirk: Backup vs. Starter
Deng: Injured

Stats are stats, yes, but that ignores these things.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Kirk: Backup vs. Starter
> Deng: Injured
> 
> Stats are stats, yes, but that ignores these things.


Kirk wasnt a backup last year when his numbers free falled from when he played under skiles.

Deng when healthy enough to play this year wasn't very good, maybe its carry over from last years injury and in that case we have to wait and see next year how he does but you cant ignore when he was on the court this year he looked like the wrong fit for this team/offense.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think this is a bit unfair to say about Skiles, Statistically speaking Kirk, Gordon and Deng all had better seasons with Skiles than with VDN or Boylan. As for the development of Thomas and Noah I'm waiting until they put up a full season of improvement not just a month here and a month there.


Leaving out that Kirk and Deng have been out with injury much of the season, I was interested in seeing how "Skiles Gordon" compared to "VDN Gordon". In fact, the best season Gordon had under Skiles (06-07) is eerily similar to this season under VDN:

*06-07* 33.0(mpg) 0.455(fg%) 0.413(3pt) 0.864(ft%) 3.1(rpg) 3.6(apg) 3.04(to) 3.10(pf) *21.4(ppg)* 
*08-09* 36.6(mpg) 0.455(fg%) 0.410(3pt) 0.864(ft%) 3.5(rpg) 3.4(apg) 2.44(to) 2.20(pf) *20.7(ppg)*

These two lines are remarkably consistent! I'm not sure either season has a statistical edge.

Keepin' it real.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Kirk wasnt a backup last year when his numbers free falled from when he played under skiles.
> 
> Deng when healthy enough to play this year wasn't very good, maybe its carry over from last years injury and in that case we have to wait and see next year how he does but you cant ignore when he was on the court this year he looked like the wrong fit for this team/offense.


What does Kirk's lower numbers with Skiles/Boylan have to do with VDN? Particularly considering his reduced minutes as the year came to a close, and his dealing with injuries here and there, and ignoring the fact that his best month of the season came under Boylan (again, what does this have to do with anything?)...

I'm still completely baffled at your stance as a fan of this team - nothing seems to please you. It's bizarre. A playoff win, on the road, against the defending champs, is a big deal - with or without KG...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> What does Kirk's lower numbers with Skiles/Boylan have to do with VDN? Particularly considering his reduced minutes as the year came to a close, and his dealing with injuries here and there, and ignoring the fact that his best month of the season came under Boylan (again, what does this have to do with anything?)...
> 
> I'm still completely baffled at your stance as a fan of this team - nothing seems to please you. It's bizarre. A playoff win, on the road, against the defending champs, is a big deal - with or without KG...


And that's the point isn't it. We have three starters who have 3 yrs or less experience in the league. This team shouldn't win this series. Even if they lose 4-2 or 4-3, the biggest thing was that unlike another young team, they never once backed down. They went after the Celtics from the opening tip, and the Celtics came back and fought them tooth-and-nail. And the Bulls won.

They could've easily submitted a stink bomb of epic proportions(see Trail Blazers, Portland), but our two guys making their playoffs debuts put up these lines...

36 pts, 11 ast
11 pts, 17 bds, 3 blks

If they lose the series, so what? They showed they had the mettle of a team ready to win in the playoffs.


----------

